

The Disturbing Rise of Openwashing - walterbell
http://techrights.org/2015/06/12/openwashing-apple-and-microsoft/

======
sudioStudio64
That was kind of incoherent and rambling. It was poorly written.

There are real reasons to keep an eye on Apple and MS to make sure that they
aren't abusing the Open Source community for marketing purposes. They are
large companies that, should they see an advantage in doing so, they would not
hesitate. This doesn't really help.

That being said...The "Open Source .Net" that they refer to in the article is
actually a commerce platform from a third party that says it "takes advantage
of open source Asp.net". Is that really so wrong? Asp.net has been open source
for several years now. .Net core design meetings are available as streamed
video if you want to join in and the license is MIT.

Also, articles that quote Stephen Vaughn-Nichols are like articles that quote
FOX or ZeroHedge. I'm just automatically suspicious. Oddly, they quote him on
this "open washing" but he doesn't seem to have problems with large companies
publicizing the use of OpenStack or partnering with Canonical or any number of
PR style things.

~~~
tzs
> That was kind of incoherent and rambling. It was poorly written

It's the current incarnation of BoycottNovell.com, so of course it is rambling
and incoherent. Nothing has changed there except the name of the site. The
author is one of the biggest conspiracy nuts on the net.

This particular article is actually one of the least incoherent and least
rambling ones he's ever written.

------
comex
The term "developer applause" cited in a few links from the article, which the
article claims is "bizarre" to use, in fact refers to literal applause - by
the audience at WWDC, consisting largely of developers (fans of Apple already
- not representatives of open source, whatever that means). The wording in the
first two of those links (which are the exact same text on two different
websites) makes this pretty clear.

The rest of the article is only slightly more coherent.

------
josephlord
Apple is not an open company (by a long stretch) but they do make serious
contributions to open software in many areas. Webkit, LLVM and related tools
are particularly notable. In the case of other software they make fairly
perfunctory source dumps.

The link between LLVM, Chris Lattner and Swift is especially promising for how
Swift will be opened up so I'm optimistic that it will be done seriously and
properly. And I have previously predicted that it would be opened up at some
point so the announcement this week was not surprising although it was still
very good news.

I am an iOS developer and I really like Swift. One of the direct benefits of
it being opened in this way will be the opportunity to use it on Linux so that
it can be easily deployed as server side code. Actually getting to see how it
works, potentially tinker (although I don't expect to do much) potentially use
it in education contexts where the requirement for a Mac is a blocker are
secondary benefits personally although maybe bigger issues for others.

------
floatboth
Um, .NET is not openwashing. CoreCLR/CoreFX are MIT Licensed, Roslyn is Apache
licensed, all of them are developed publicly on GitHub. This stack fully
supports running your apps on FreeBSD, OS X and Linux.

------
MichaelCrawford
A couple years after British Petroleum blew a smoking crater into the floor of
the gulf of mexico in the most-ignorant way, I stumbled across their page
about their forward-thinking environmental practices.

I can google the link but it does not load for me:

[http://www.bp.com/en/global/corporate/sustainability/environ...](http://www.bp.com/en/global/corporate/sustainability/environment.html)

They did not even apply for an ecological drilling permit before they pulled
that stunt.

------
yenda
Well read Stallman, Open Source is not Free Software.

